

How to deal with the horror known as Eternal September? - ofca
http://svenups.com/2011/09/01/eternal-september/
Why does Eternal September happen and how to avoid it?
======
dlan1000
I suppose it's easy to assert that a site is immune to ES when it's in its
infancy-- the argument made here is that HN's niche hardcore basis protects
it, but the same argument could have been made for reddit 5 years ago, a case
which they curiously use as a token example of ES. I think the takeaway here
is that only intentional and deliberate measures to protect against
homogenization of a community will work -- and these are often less
egalitarian by design.

~~~
ofca
Agreed. Those deliberate measures are perfectly executed by both HN and Quora
members. They don't let their content be crowd/outsourced totally, they
moderate it. And that's what makes HN and Quora stay great.

